# Mopani wood.



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Good luck with that, it can take a while.
In the mean time stock up on purigen or carbon.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

No no I WANT the tannins this time. My pH is outta whack need to buffer (lower)
Got a nice tea looking tank already whoohoo
I do have plenty of purigen which I forgot to remove from my filters whoops.
They will need recharging soon lol

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Still, it can be a bit excessive the first month or so, just keep tabs on the pH.

I have a nice piece I am growing java moss on. I placed the moss above the water line in the zone that the wood keeps wet by wicking up water, it then starts growing fronds down the stem into the water, in a most beautiful pattern. It is just a supper slow process, but seems a bit faster now with the new tube.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds awesome! Yes afraid my tanks will look like coffee for a while but price to pay for my limestone Texas water conditions.
Being Mopani is a South African export I guess you are familiar and probably amused at how much bits of wood sell for lol

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Petco ad other chain stores don't go through much effort to change the PH of the
local water wherever the store happens to be. So any fish they have are already
used to the PH you have.
But if you still wish to change what you have, home brew blackwater extract is more
consistent than a piece of wood in the tank. That may be enough at first, but the 
effects will gradually diminish as it gets old.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree but for now as fresh it will get it down a bit. I think 8.5 is too high. But perhaps not?
Also I am slowly removing all decorations and going natural on decor so was going with wood eventually anyway.
I am not knowledgeable in homebrewed black water? 
I know what it is and it's purpose but that's it?
I was going to add some peat moss to my filters? 
Is that not a good plan?


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah I love collecting rocks from rivers, they just have so much more character.









The photo isn't very sharp, but there are hundreds of tide lines going right around this river rock I picked out of a stream.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Man I got super tea water yellow as the day is long.....but....
Fish and shrimp are seemingly in love with it more activity than I have seen in months.








Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, glass clear water in nature, is a rarity....


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

​


Nordic said:


> Well, glass clear water in nature, is a rarity....


I can't see squat but they are loving it lol


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

I've had this white fuzz every time I put in alder cones or chollah wood. I think it's a fungus. You might want to try boiling the wood before you put it in your tank.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

A dip in peroxide should sort that out.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

What's your KH? The alkalinity is probably what's causing your pH to be so high and may cause spikes despite the wood. I'm assuming you're using tap water? If so, that's probably where the alkalinity is coming from... unless you're over remineralizing for KH?
Once you neutralize the the KH, you should be good on your pH if you just use RODI for top offs and WCs. Maybe think about some alder cones and IAL in the coming months to keep your pH down if you plan to use alkaline/tap water.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

sfshrimp said:


> I've had this white fuzz every time I put in alder cones or chollah wood. I think it's a fungus. You might want to try boiling the wood before you put it in your tank.


I did not boil because I wanted the tannins. They help lower pH.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

mrfiock said:


> What's your KH? The alkalinity is probably what's causing your pH to be so high and may cause spikes despite the wood. I'm assuming you're using tap water? If so, that's probably where the alkalinity is coming from... unless you're over remineralizing for KH?
> Once you neutralize the the KH, you should be good on your pH if you just use RODI for top offs and WCs. Maybe think about some alder cones and IAL in the coming months to keep your pH down if you plan to use alkaline/tap water.


I use tap water yes from a well in the country. We have a limestone aquafier so yes off the charts high pH.
Not much to do but fight to lower it.
Since previously I was unaware of my tap waters condition I was making the situation worse by constantly doing large water changes thinking I was helping things. *Facepalm* 
Distilled etc prohibitive due to cost I run 3x55g and a 20 talk.
I guess peat moss and LESS water changes will be about the only solution.
RODI might be option but spendy.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

OP, really nice wood pieces and for a really good price. The LFSs here really mark up any and all driftwood to ridiculous prices. I didn't know Petsmart had any besides artificial decorations.



Nordic said:


> A dip in peroxide should sort that out.


I have some really large manzinita branches that I even soaked, then bleached and dechlorinated prior to putting in and the fungus is going crazy. The ottos love it but it's annoying. You think taking them out and scrubbing with peroxide could really help?

I put one branch in a week before the other and the fungus seems to have almost disappeared on it by now.. maybe I should just let it run its course on the others.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

number1sixerfan said:


> OP, really nice wood pieces and for a really good price. The LFSs here really mark up any and all driftwood to ridiculous prices. I didn't know Petsmart had any besides artificial decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as Petco yes they carry but you have to look down low almost floor level.
They usually have some slate pieces and a bin with the wood jammed in almost out of sight. 
They also usually stock some in the reptile section but at much higher prices??? Odd..... But yes check fish section way down low under all the flashy plastic décor displays.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

number1sixerfan said:


> OP, really nice wood pieces and for a really good price. The LFSs here really mark up any and all driftwood to ridiculous prices. I didn't know Petsmart had any besides artificial decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mix some in a small spray bottle, and apply.


----------



## Blackbetty (Feb 24, 2016)

It took me around 9 weeks to rid the tannins from my zoo med mopani - and I had been soaking it for about a month before hand. It'll start looking like tea after about 4 days still. Water changes galore!

number1sixerfan - I would notice a bit of fungus growing on some shadier parts of the wood. Excel dipped toothbrush during water change fixed it ASAP. I found my nerite hangs out almost exclusively on the wood too.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Mine is pretty stable now after about 6 months...

Only part I saw fungus was above the wicked waterline as I dropped the water level for a while for new fry.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Lonestarbandit said:


> I agree but for now as fresh it will get it down a bit. I think 8.5 is too high. But perhaps not?
> Also I am slowly removing all decorations and going natural on decor so was going with wood eventually anyway.
> I am not knowledgeable in homebrewed black water?
> I know what it is and it's purpose but that's it?
> ...


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I haven't checked yet I was going to give it a day or so to stabilize but the fish and shrimp appear MUCH happier.
I may need to PM her lol. 
I have read on several sites however that sphagnum moss in the filters is the gentlest and most effective gradual pH changer other than driftwood to avoid swings which will harm fish.
The bag is like 6 bucks at the hardware store so think I will get one.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> I use tap water yes from a well in the country. We have a limestone aquafier so yes off the charts high pH.
> Not much to do but fight to lower it.
> Since previously I was unaware of my tap waters condition I was making the situation worse by constantly doing large water changes thinking I was helping things. *Facepalm*
> Distilled etc prohibitive due to cost I run 3x55g and a 20 talk.
> ...




Have you considered a 50gpd unit from purewaterclub? They're very reliable and only need replacement of membranes like every year or two.

http://www.purewaterclub.com/catalo...d=246&osCsid=b0eca879d510a4f97150284cd18a912f


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

That's interesting I admit. $62.00 bucks though might be worth a shot....

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

Nordic said:


> mix some in a small spray bottle, and apply.


Will give it a shot! Thanks! 



Blackbetty said:


> It took me around 9 weeks to rid the tannins from my zoo med mopani - and I had been soaking it for about a month before hand. It'll start looking like tea after about 4 days still. Water changes galore!
> 
> number1sixerfan - I would notice a bit of fungus growing on some shadier parts of the wood. Excel dipped toothbrush during water change fixed it ASAP. I found my nerite hangs out almost exclusively on the wood too.


I'll try this too. And yea that's where they stay in mine. Almost regret it because I rather them focus on the rest of the tank lol


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

years ago I lived in Kansas,and used well water from a limestone aquifer.Ph was off the chart alkaline,and hard as nails.In fact,when you repaired copper water pipes,you didn't have to worry about leaks,they would seal themselves.

even the natural surface water was 8.2.I just always used peat in a piece of old nylon stocking in a HOB filter,bred and raised angels in it.For the fry,I used peat to pre-condition water for the twice daily w/c.It's amazing the way it works


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

MtAnimals said:


> years ago I lived in Kansas,and used well water from a limestone aquifer.Ph was off the chart alkaline,and hard as nails.In fact,when you repaired copper water pipes,you didn't have to worry about leaks,they would seal themselves.
> 
> even the natural surface water was 8.2.I just always used peat in a piece of old nylon stocking in a HOB filter,bred and raised angels in it.For the fry,I used peat to pre-condition water for the twice daily w/c.It's amazing the way it works


That's crazy about the pipes though I don't doubt it.
I will likely have to do the same. This is not going to go away this super hard water so......


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I just have to wonder.... are products like Neutral Regulator and Discuss Buffer (when used in conjunction) any good?




I understand that certain products, like pH Up/Down aren't good because it doesn't create stable PH, but what about those two? Or other products?


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

pH has dropped with just a Mopani log per aquarium to associated tannins to about 7.9 from about 8.6. Now that's "Change you can believe in"!
Looks like I pissed in the aquariums but ill purigen them clear in a week or so.
Letting the tannins do their work for now.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

not sure if it's true or not,but back then it was said that peat would "bind" the calcium in the hardwater thereby softening it..sort of mimicing what happens in the amazon when the rain falls and runs through the peat on the forest floor.Perhaps the organics in the mopani are doing the same?


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

From what I have managed to discover through research yes the tannins have the same components in them as the peat.
Hummic acid and such. The fish are FAR more active than they have ever been the shrimp too.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

*high / low*

I would worry that once the water gets clear, the PH is going to go up again. Also, are you going to replace the wood once it's leeched of tanins? It might be something to consider if you have stock that needs a low ph level. The purirgen might not even work... Can you buy an RO filter?

Seachem - Purigen




Lonestarbandit said:


> pH has dropped with just a Mopani log per aquarium to associated tannins to about 7.9 from about 8.6. Now that's "Change you can believe in"!
> Looks like I pissed in the aquariums but ill purigen them clear in a week or so.
> Letting the tannins do their work for now.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

The wood when the tannins are gone will still lower pH especially since I will be far more frugal with water changes now that I know how my tap water is.
I don't have anything that needs a "low" pH it's just out of the tap its super high so now I am compensating for it.
If it needs additional help I will run some peat moss or make black water extract but just getting away from that 8.6 was my goal.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

*lonestar water*

Wow, yea that's pretty high PH. maybe it's all that oil down in texas? What type of shrimp are in the tank?



Lonestarbandit said:


> The wood when the tannins are gone will still lower pH especially since I will be far more frugal with water changes now that I know how my tap water is.
> I don't have anything that needs a "low" pH it's just out of the tap its super high so now I am compensating for it.
> If it needs additional help I will run some peat moss or make black water extract but just getting away from that 8.6 was my goal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

It's our aquifer. It's limestone.
Cherry shrimp, ghost shrimp and amanos. Oh also a vampire.
Also neon and glowlight tetras, guppies, pygmy corries, otos and some nerites.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

*well*

Would you ever consider drilling your own well? That's what my friend is doing here in San Francisco.



Lonestarbandit said:


> It's our aquifer. It's limestone.
> Cherry shrimp, ghost shrimp and amanos. Oh also a vampire.
> Also neon and glowlight tetras, guppies, pygmy corries, otos and some nerites.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

sfshrimp said:


> Would you ever consider drilling your own well? That's what my friend is doing here in San Francisco.


That wouldn't change a thing. The aquifer is below limestone our whole state is limestone. I am already on a well. :nerd:


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Ok, I missed that bit. What about a reverse osmosis filter?

Do you know the depth your well is drilled at? You could potentially drill further down into the water table so your reduce minerals.



Lonestarbandit said:


> That wouldn't change a thing. The aquifer is below limestone our whole state is limestone. I am already on a well. :nerd:


----------

